# Hot water crust pastry pork pies!



## welly2 (18/4/16)

Had making a proper pork pie in the back of my mind for a while now and so picked up a couple of pie tins, some pork shoulder and had a go.

Dead easy to make - hot water crust pastry consisted of lard, water, plain flour, salt. Although I think this will be a work in progress to get it just right.

Pie filling was finely diced pork shoulder and bacon, with salt, pepper, ground sage and thyme. Ideally I'd have stuck pork belly in as well but neither of the supermarkets had any in stock - will have to go to a proper butcher next time I give this a go.

Waiting for the pies to cool down so I can add the jelly stock. Cheating a bit this time by using gelatine leaves and off the shelf stock. Next time I'll get a couple of pig trotters and make up a proper stock.


----------



## Grott (18/4/16)

They should post ok if packed properly, now my address is...........
Cheers


----------



## Mr B (18/4/16)

Awww you only made two?

Mmmmm pork pie.

Pork the one you love

(remember that?)


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/16)

mmmm
cold pies and hot beer.

homesick


----------



## welly2 (19/4/16)

Mr B said:


> Awww you only made two?
> 
> Mmmmm pork pie.
> 
> ...


Just experimental! I didn't make enough pastry. I'll have to pick up a bit more lard tomorrow and make up a few more! (Got plenty of filling).


----------



## welly2 (19/4/16)

I need to find some wood-turners to make me a couple of pork pie dollies and do it properly!


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/16)

Coles seem to be stocking lard and dripping again, found some at Lismore, after they got rid of it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/16)

welly2 said:


> I need to find some wood-turners to make me a couple of pork pie dollies and do it properly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to this pom site, a jam jar is also good at a pinch.


----------



## manticle (19/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> mmmm
> cold pies and hot beer.
> 
> homesick


England - the only place in the world where you can buy a hot coke and a cold sausage roll from the same shop.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HlIZg3MSE_0


----------



## welly2 (19/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> According to this pom site, a jam jar is also good at a pinch.


Yeah, saw that last night actually. I might have to give that a go. I'll possibly try it out tonight as I've still got loads of filling left to use and there's pies that want making!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> According to this pom site, a jam jar is also good at a pinch.



Fwooarrr...I love how they place that piece of wood into that pastry....


----------



## welly2 (19/4/16)

Turned out pretty tasty. Pastry needed a bit more salt, meat needed chopping more finely but all in all, no complaints!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

OK...you win...


----------



## Danwood (19/4/16)

Shit yes ! Pork pie with heaps of mustard is the best.

Good work, Welly.


----------



## rude (19/4/16)

Welly well done


----------



## Beamer (19/4/16)

Looks very tasty Welly, love myself a good pork pie. Just a thought for you though, you said you would use belly and buy trotters to make a stock. You could always braise the belly in some water with the usual suspects. Then pull the meat from the belly for the pie, strain the brasing liquid and chill over night, use the fat that sets on top for the lard in the pastry and then use the braising liquid as your jelly.

Just thought it would save some time and coin whilst all adding flavour.

Cheers,
Beamer


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/16)

Now for the ham, veal and egg pie.


----------



## welly2 (20/4/16)

Beamer said:


> Looks very tasty Welly, love myself a good pork pie. Just a thought for you though, you said you would use belly and buy trotters to make a stock. You could always braise the belly in some water with the usual suspects. Then pull the meat from the belly for the pie, strain the brasing liquid and chill over night, use the fat that sets on top for the lard in the pastry and then use the braising liquid as your jelly.
> 
> Just thought it would save some time and coin whilst all adding flavour.
> 
> ...


There's a few ideas! A packet of lard isn't bloody cheap. $4.50 for a 250g slab. I might have to give that a go. Cheers!


----------



## Beamer (20/4/16)

welly2 said:


> There's a few ideas! A packet of lard isn't bloody cheap. $4.50 for a 250g slab. I might have to give that a go. Cheers!


Let me know how it turns out, definetly my turn to give something back to the AHB community even if it isnt brewing related


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/16)

Tell you another one to try welly, Sausage and leek pie. Think it might be a Hairy Bikers recipe.


----------



## welly2 (13/5/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Tell you another one to try welly, Sausage and leek pie. Think it might be a Hairy Bikers recipe.


That sounds amazing. What could possibly be wrong with that? I think I will. I'll be having another go at making pork pies when I've moved to my new place so will definitely make some sausage/leek pies.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/16)

There is a butcher here in Dandenong, makes a brilliant black pudding, swore I would never have another of his pork pies, the pastry leaves a lot to be desired, but he made a pork and black pudding pie, again the filling was good but the pastry let it down.
The best ones to buy in Australia (pork pies) are the Pacdon Park Pies, Gala or Pork, black puddings are not to good but the Haggis is good. http://www.pacdon.com.au/our-produce/


----------



## billygoat (13/5/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> There is a butcher here in Dandenong, makes a brilliant black pudding, swore I would never have another of his pork pies, the pastry leaves a lot to be desired, but he made a pork and black pudding pie, again the filling was good but the pastry let it down.
> The best ones to buy in Australia (pork pies) are the Pacdon Park Pies, Gala or Pork, black puddings are not to good but the Haggis is good. http://www.pacdon.com.au/our-produce/


Bought half a dozen Pacdon pork pies from their outlet in Echuca. Wish I'd bought more.
They are the best pork pies I've tasted in Australia, mainly because they've nailed the pastry the same as Melton Mowbray pork pies.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/6/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKUnnXFgzOA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## welly2 (21/6/16)

More pork pies from the weekend. Will get a photo from one of the pies that has been sliced. I cut the meat much more fine this time and added more sage and thyme. Also pork belly. The meat was delicious, the pastry needs some work. More salt and I think I used too much flour. But we're getting there. Had them with some cheese, pickle and a bottle of TT Landlord. My housemate, a fellow pom, was chuffed to bits.

Here's it cut open:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/19)

Two Gala Pies and two Pork Pies, took a leaf out of River Cottage recipe and added a handful of pitted prunes. That is the sugar from the prunes leaching out of one of the Pork Pies(must have got more than its fair share of prunes) The jelly for the two Pork Pies I used the jellied stock from Chinese style Hocks slow cooked for 9 hours.
Next ones I make are going to get Black Pudding added to them.


----------

